# Cheapest place to buy sheet wood?



## meleeka (18 September 2018)

Im going to be building a shelter and I need some 8x4 sheets of ply. Wheres the cheapest place to buy? I have all the major building  retailers not too far.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 September 2018)

Why not look on the websites of all those retailers near you, then compare the cheapest of those with a local woodyard?


----------



## meleeka (18 September 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Why not look on the websites of all those retailers near you, then compare the cheapest of those with a local woodyard?
		
Click to expand...

They dont all show prices or I would have. I was just hoping somebody would save me the trouble of ringing round them all if theyd got a good deal recently.  Im guessing places like Covers or Travis Perkins are cheaper than, say B&Q so Ill start there.


----------



## ginatina (19 September 2018)

Call your nearest wood merchant

prices vary HUGELY depending on the quantity you buy and your negotiation skills! 

Tell them what you need it for and they'll make sure you buy the right stuff - ply varies for different uses. You will *definitely* need exterior grade.

Please only use screws, not nails!

YouTube is an amazing resource to learn how to do all this stuff! 

Good luck


----------

